# Miami Heat-Birdman



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Some people like him, some don't, but I'm very happy for him. Chris and I were roommates on basketball team at Blinn College and then off and on for several years afterwards. Growing up the way he did, and making it to the NBA, and now winning a world title is pretty awesome. Even if you don't like the Miami Heat, ya gotta respect them, are a great team. I was bummed to see the Texas team go down, especially after blowing game 6, but proud to see a friend reach the pinnacle of the sport. He's a warrior and plays like it when he's on the court. People would be surprised to learn that Chris loves to fish and even does a bunch of bow hunting in Texas for hogs when he gets the chance...actually bought me my first bow 2 yrs ago for my birthday! And I still love shooting that Bear Carnage.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Some people like tattoos. The guy spends more time and money on helping troubled kids than anyone I've ever met, so before you go trashing him on a public forum maybe you should know what your talking about.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Perception...its all about perception
He may be the next Ted Nugent
But thats not how he is first percieved
And no.... i dont know him


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


Why would anyone do what you just did? You dont know the guy and you are running your mouth like you are better than him because he has tattoos. Royboy did not ask you or anyone else what you think about how his buddy looks did he? Let the guy share his story and save your one sided opinions for the rest of the hipocrites out there that believe they can judge others by the way they look or live their lives. I have met more POS people in my life that look completely normal but will molest kids, steal, lie, cheat etc and it all gets overlooked until the last minute.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well said Smack...thanks. I knew I'd have a few idiots comment stuff like that, why I don't post many pics anymore of Chris hunting/fishing w us, get tired of people saying ignorant things that have never even met him.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


What an *** of a post.

To each their own. He is an NBA player so his tats dont seem weird to me. Anyone who hunts a fishes cant be that bad. :cheers:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

no hate here.

congrads to your friend and major kudo's for the extra effort made to give back to the kids !


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

He's likes hunting, fishing and poker...pretty cool kat in my book!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

All I have ever heard about him is all good-He does market himself strangely but that is his business-He grew up between Huntsville & College Station & I have heard he spends a lot of time there & is kind of a local hero-I believe he grew up without much help from his parents & his relatives & friends sort of adopted him-Seems to be a really good guy in everyday life & really good at what he does on the BB Court.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

royboy42 said:


> Some people like him, some don't, but I'm very happy for him. Chris and I were roommates on basketball team at Blinn College and then off and on for several years afterwards. Growing up the way he did, and making it to the NBA, and now winning a world title is pretty awesome. Even if you don't like the Miami Heat, ya gotta respect them, are a great team. I was bummed to see the Texas team go down, especially after blowing game 6, but proud to see a friend reach the pinnacle of the sport. He's a warrior and plays like it when he's on the court. People would be surprised to learn that Chris loves to fish and even does a bunch of bow hunting in Texas for hogs when he gets the chance...actually bought me my first bow 2 yrs ago for my birthday! And I still love shooting that Bear Carnage.
> View attachment 625694
> 
> View attachment 625695
> ...


Very cool. While I am not a huge fan, I can respect that he made a niche for himself with a hard work ethic and commitment. It definitely wasn't just given to him.

I hate that they beat The Spurs, but congratulate him...he is definitely part of a very select few to even get playing time in the NBA, much less play and win in the finals.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

I knew as soon as I started reading the post there was going to be some idiotic comment made about his appearance. I'm tattooed and fairly young, but I'm also educated and successful, and the 40+ yr old guys that work under me can't stand it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan, last night was the only game I've watched the whole year.
I must say, when I saw that dood I was taken aback by his appearance, to say the least! I have tats and won't badmouth anyone for that. Now that I know a bit more about him he gets my respect. Anyone that helps kids is a good guy.
I was rootin for the Texas team though.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


Dam dude.....sounds like someone needs a hug....or a cookie.....or maybe some time out on the water.

Congrats to the birdman. I was always a fan. I was actually upset at how he had been banned for a couple of years.

Definitely plays the game the way it should be played.

Some of his team mates would benefit from doing it lot more like him rather than complain on the floor so dam much for not getting a call.

Thanks for sharing the inside info on this cat. Always good when folks give back to the community....especially the kids.

I can see how his look would gain some instant credibility with kids.

Happy for him...

Don't worry about the idiots on here.....you know trolls ike to come out and do their thing...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

THis is too cool Roy. I'm glad to hear about the good things your friend does. Much respect. Congratulate him from us at 2cool.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thx for sharing.... Gotta respect a guy that plays hard night in and night out, not to mention helping kids and hunting/fishing.

Pretty cool how guys can start off at some small TX schools and end up in NBA, NFL etc. (I think of Cam Newton who attended Blinn Jr. college)


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Thx for sharing.... * Gotta respect a guy that plays hard night in and night out,* not to mention helping kids and hunting/fishing.
> 
> Pretty cool how guys can start off at some small TX schools and end up in NBA, NFL etc. (I think of Cam Newton who attended Blinn Jr. college)


Used to take a lot more than that to earn respect.

Only reason Cam was at Blinn is he couldn't beat out Tebow!!!

Congrats to birdman and the heat but there's a whole lot better things to do than waste time watching the circus called the nba.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait, white guys play basketball? Who cares about the charity stuff, lets give him some props or that!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Like they say, don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Used to take a lot more than that to earn respect.
> 
> *Only reason Cam was at Blinn is he couldn't beat out Tebow!!!*
> 
> Congrats to birdman and the heat but there's a whole lot better things to do than waste time watching the circus called the nba.


Cam was at Blinn because he made a mistake a Florida with stealing a computer. Not to hijack the thread, but you don't seriously think Tebow actually beat out Cam, do you? Cam was Rookie of Year in NFL and is a stud. Tebow on the other hand, just signed as 3rd string qb.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tsubeta04 said:


> Dam dude.....sounds like someone needs a hug....


I suggest you PM sws for this, very well known man hugger..



saltwatersensations said:


> When I see you I am gonna hug you till you turn blue.


Congrats to your buddy Roy, hope he has continued success and health.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

He is different - kind of reminds me of Dennis Rodman in some ways. He is a team player though and he hussles on the court. Much respect for your friend and congrats to him & the rest of the Heat.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Cam was at Blinn because he made a mistake a Florida with stealing a computer. Not to hijack the thread, but you don't seriously think Tebow actually beat out Cam, do you? Cam was Rookie of Year in NFL and is a stud. Tebow on the other hand, just signed as 3rd string qb.


So now being a thief is a "mistake"? Societies morality upside down!!!

Good luck to the birdman.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't stand the heat or his tats but have always had respect for that dude as a man. To know that he likes to fish and even more better that he's a bow hunter makes him alright by me! Dang knowing that he now hunts he should have used more earth tones in that ink... Body camo. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


Your not all wrong with your statement. He was banned from the league for two years for some kind of drug use.


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I've never had anything against Birdman, from what I've heard hes a real nice guy. Now this post just confirms it. Congrats to him and the Heat. Great team.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Appreciate the comments guys, Chris has made mistakes, but who hasn't? He's a guy that has paid for his mistakes, bounced back, and now he's a champion..nothing wrong with that! And yes, he's great w kids, he's my son Lil Roys Godfather, so I obviously think he's a good dude.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


And the dumbest comment of the year goes to...

Great job by him. Congrats.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

He has enough money to do what he wants. It would be career suicide for the average Joe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like he overcame a rough childhood & made the decision to fight his demons as a recovering addict to become a great person & athlete...

*For the* record, the mayor of Denver is John W. Hickenlooper, a Democrat serving his second term. You could be forgiven, though, for thinking that the office was occupied by a strikingly tall, strikingly pale, strikingly tattooed guy who answers to Birdman. Chris Andersen can scarcely walk a downtown block, park his customized black semi cab (sans trailer) or finish his burrito lunch at Illegal Pete's without a member of the citizenry stopping him. And it's not simply a request for an autograph or a photo; folks tend to share assorted thoughts and concerns. _****, Bird, you seen the construction down on I-25 southbound?_ 
On a typical summer day Andersen greeted them all with handshakes and bro hugs and knuckle knocks (both exploding and nonexploding). He nodded, made eye contact, listened attentively and thanked them for their support. Like any politician, Andersen has his own slogan: "Live free, brother," his parting words to each well-wisher. He spoke of vague plans to host a summit of sorts where his constituentsâ€"all those people who send him e-mails and stop him on the streetâ€"could talk to him at greater length. As Andersen's immediate supervisor, Nuggets coach George Karl, puts it, "Birdman has tapped into something here."
These Mile High approval ratings exist for good reason. The 31-year-old Andersenâ€"who, along with the rest of the league's players, reported to training camp this weekâ€"ranked second in the NBA in blocks as a reserve forward and figured prominently in Denver's surprise success last season, when the Nuggets reached the Western Conference finals for the first time in 24 years before falling in six games to the eventual-champion Lakers. Andersen's laid-back demeanor belies a game based largely on ambition. He swoops in for rebounds, pounces on loose balls and plays with an almost jarring amount of energy. Andersen's reward for this industriousness came in July: a five-year, $26 million contract. "Here's a guy who plays harder than anyone on the court," says Karl, "and he does it every night."
Andersen's appearance also feeds his popularity. The same way Chevy Chase's character in the classic 1985 movie Fletch stood "6'5"â€"with the Afro, 6'9"," Andersen is listed at 6'10" but exceeds 7 feet once you include his blond Mohawk, a monument to the durability of the hair gel he uses before games. Andersen's body doubles as a tattoo artist's sample book. He wears his headband over his ears, a look copied by thousands of kids and otherwise dignified adults, the same fans who flap their arms when Birdman is about to check in. During the winter Andersen will walk around town in a full-length mink coat and John Deere hat. On a hot day last month he complemented a black T-shirt and cargo shorts with red Ralph Lauren socks and white Chuck Taylors. In Denver, where the free sprit is native fauna, Birdman has found an ideal habitat.
But beyond that, Andersen balances the contradictory elements that contemporary sports fans look for in their heroes. They want athletes to be not only cartoonlike figures eager to perform superhuman actsâ€"say, a madcap block of Kobe Bryant's shot from beyond midcourtâ€"but also mortals who, notwithstanding their gifts, remain unaffected and fallible. The freakishly gifted Andersen is more than happy to set aside his fame and fortune and act like the rest of us. In fact, for two years in the middle of his career he _had_ to set them aside and act like the rest of us, when the NBA suspended him after he failed a drug test. "We're all human," he says. "We all make mistakes; we can all recover. I guess that's the moral of my wild story."
*The Tale* of the Birdman begins in Iola, Texas, a dust-choked town a little more than an hour from Houston as the Harley flies. Andersen's father was a painter and his mother a motorcycle enthusiast. When Claus Andersen went on the road and Linda Holubec was working odd jobs and unable to care for their rambunctious son, Chris was sent first to a grandfather and then, at age 11, to Cumberland Presbyterian Children's Home outside Dallas. His parents divorced, and he went months without talking to either. Did he feel abandoned? His childhood was so chaotic, he says, "I was just happy for the place to sleep."
Andersen returned to Iola for high school. He lived with his mother in poverty but, in a rural twist on a familiar urban story, was delivered through basketball. His limitations were numerous, but he coupled uncommon athleticism with uncommon effort. "He basically played crazy," says Rob Stewart, then the Iola High coach. Andersen, who played against such weak competition that he was lightly recruited, spent a year at Blinn, a junior college in nearby Brenham, and then joined a pro team in China, where he played against Yao Ming. "He was different," Yao recalls, "but the fans could always tell he was having fun." Andersen later landed with the Fargo, N.D., franchise in the International Basketball Association. His reputation for eccentricity picked up momentum when he missed a game after breaking a molar while biting down on his tongue stud.
Andersen's breakthrough came in November 2001, when the Nuggets signed him. On one of his first NBA possessions he used his elbow to block Karl Malone's shot. "****, son," the Mailman said, "you gotta calm your *** down." It was in those early years that teammate Kenny Satterfield coined the Birdman nickname, seeing the way Andersen soared for alley-oops in a summer-league game. In 2004 Andersen's frenetic energy led the Hornets to sign him as a free agent. By the time the self-described "best hillbilly in the NBA" competed in the 2005 slam dunk contestâ€"memorably flubbing seven triesâ€"Birdman was a full-fledged cult figure.
Then his wings were clipped. Andersen was struggling in the summer of 2005. His girlfriend had left him. He wasn't speaking with his mom. Hurricane Katrina severely damaged his house in New Orleans. Slowed by injuries, out of shape and feeling dislocated in the Hornets' temporary home of Oklahoma City, he frequented bars. Then he turned to substances heavier than alcohol. In January 2006 he failed a test for a "drug of abuse"â€"to this day, Andersen declines to name specifically which drugâ€"and was punished with a two-year suspension.
Andersen's first call was to an old friend, Mark Bryant, a Denver lawyer. Bryant ordered Andersen to undergo rehab at Promises in Malibu, Calif. After a few days Bryant got a call from a frustrated counselor.
"Chris isn't getting it."
"Not getting what?" Bryant asked.
"He thinks he'll play in the NBA again. Facing reality is part of the program here."
"I guess that's not Chris's reality," said Bryant.
After 30 days in rehab Andersen went to live with Bryant's family and put himself on the equivalent of house arrest. He arose at dawn. He worked out at a suburban club, then returned in the afternoon and helped coach a boys' basketball team. "Here was this NBA player with no kid of his own on the team, and he's at every practice, every game," says Michelle Marchildon, whose nine-year-old was one of the players. "It went from, He was suspended for drugs, to, I want to set my single friends up with this great guy!"
Never mind that Andersen was a player of limited skills in his late 20s with a drug suspension to his name. He was so sure he'd return to the NBA, he went to Nuggets games and took mental notes on future opponents. "Looking back, I think going from my dad's home to my mom's home to the children's home helped," Andersen says. "I learned to handle my emotions, not feel pity and rely on myself. My attitude was always, I made it to the NBA once, I can make it twice."
*The suspension* ended in March 2008, and last summer various Nuggets employees who'd stayed close to Andersen lobbied Karl to give Birdman a shot. "I sat with him," recalls Karl, "and thought, If nothing else, this kid sure is committed to being a basketball player." Still, he didn't envision Andersen contributing so abundantlyâ€"6.4 points, 6.2 rebounds and 2.46 blocks in 20.6 minutes per gameâ€"and becoming a major reason that the Nuggets developed into a team greater than the sum of its parts. Karl certainly didn't anticipate that Andersen would change the complexion of entire games. "I've had good bench players before," says Karl. "But not like this, where they wait till he gets in the game to get involved. There's just a whole spirit about him."
Denver forward Carmelo Anthony may have the All-Star chops and the Olympic gold medal, but a good many more fans at the Pepsi Center wear replicas of Andersen's number 11 jersey. As Nuggets guard J.R. Smith puts it, "Birdman is a rock star." And that's largely because he has no pretensions to be one. Bryant, who still advises Andersen, recently got a call from a friend, praising him for the savvy marketing of the Birdman brand. "Marketing? Brand?" Bryant responded. "You got the wrong guy."
At first Andersen was disappointed by how often the "drug thing" (his words) was mentioned in conjunction with anything he did on the court. "It was, Chris Andersen has 10 rebounds in his first season back from a drug suspension," he says. "Never just: Chris Andersen had 10 rebounds." But he came to accept that as part of the recovery process. He also began hearing positive stories about his comeback. The star high school wrestler who blew out his knee, turned to drugs and was inspired by Andersen to quit. The girl who says that she went to AA because she saw how Andersen had fared in recovery. "Honestly, I was ready to move on a long time ago," he says. "But if I'm helping people with problems, hell, yeah, we can talk about it."
The most popular man in Denver mostly stayed in the area this summer to work out with his trainer and improve his jumping and free throw shooting, anticipating that a long-term contract might bring with it some extra shots. He and his fiancÃ©e, Brandy Newman, moved into a new home in the suburb of Larkspur, far from the clubs and the bars that had once seduced him. He'd wake up early to hike the mountains behind his house. Silhouetted in morning light, he'd climb up, come down and then go back up again.









http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1160761/1/index.htm


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Azzclown*



bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


D bag award goes to bigfish! 
Pretty cool that you grew up with him!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Great post, read that awhile back. Chris is not engaged to Brandy anymore, he's now engaged to a beautiful girl from College Station that loves to hunt, so she's prob a keeper! Otherwise that story is very accuarate. He has overcome alot, and in ways I look up to him bc of that. A few years ago when he'd been suspended by the league for drugs, I noticed a change in him as soon as he'd gotten out of rehab, he was stronger mentally and very determined. 4 yrs later, he's a world champion...very impressive.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i always liked the guys energy on the court and he seems to be a good person from what i have heard from my boss who was neighbors with Chris when he was growing up in Iola.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats to him and the Heat. That is a awesome write up. Was just talking with friends the other day who are also friends of his and they also were talking bad about how great a person he was. 

And crying or judging about tattoos is the same as complaining about someone's clothes. Other than the neck art put him in long sleeves and a different hair cut and you would praise him for being a clean cut white boy giving back to the community. Some people need to stop being hypocrites and stop judging before they know the while story.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

definitely heat's best big man off the bench, hopefully he'll be on the team next season. Or else Rockets will gladly take him.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why would anyone do what you just did? You dont know the guy and you are running your mouth like you are better than him because he has tattoos. Royboy did not ask you or anyone else what you think about how his buddy looks did he? Let the guy share his story and save your one sided opinions for the rest of the hipocrites out there that believe they can judge others by the way they look or live their lives. I have met more POS people in my life that look completely normal but will molest kids, steal, lie, cheat etc and it all gets overlooked until the last minute.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


x2...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I enjoy reading about pros helping us regular folk and especially kids. He knows what it is like to not have a family so he is giving back. A lot of respect for that guy.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

goes to show that good folks come in all shapes, sizes, and colors. you can't judge a book by its cover. just because you are tatted or play of an nba team doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good story I'm happy for him!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great story! My son was just asking about him last night. Now I can go back home today and show him MOST of this thread.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats to Chris Anderson. I have never met him but my family is good friends with his sister April and her son Jayden. Jayden and my nephew are real good friends. I have to say that he must be a great guy cause his nephew talks highly of him and Chris is his role model. Jayden is following in his uncles footsteps. Only a freshman but is playing on the Jr Varsity team. If Chris is anything like his sister and what his nephew says he is, I am pretty sure he is a great guy. Congrats to him and the Miami Heat!


----------



## BigS1975 (Jan 29, 2013)

When I first seen Birdman in game 1 I was like who is this dude and wheres he from..I never heard of him.Now watching the series and now learning a little more about him I have to give him huge props for over coming what he has.
Congrats to him and the Heat.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

He has a awsesome work ethic gives it his all all the time.Glad to see him win.He has sent my son an autographed card we are fans of his,no othe NBA player has ever done that thanks Roy WTG Birdman.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

i dont care for tatoos but my wife has a couple .she doesnt do meth either.he likes to hunt and fish,and give back to the peeps.ok by me.whose big ol kodiak is in the background?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

SaltH2OAssasin, sent you a pm, tell April hello for me.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

royboy42 said:


> SaltH2OAssasin, sent you a pm, tell April hello for me.


Got it. I will let her know. I'm friends with her and Jayden on FB and Instagram, so i'll let them know for sure. Let's hit the surf sometime!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I had the privelege of meeting Birdman and Roy when they came down to hunt hogs on my place a few years ago. He's (Birdman) a character for sure, but a super nice guy. If you think he's intimidating on the court, you ought to see him decked out in a ghilly suit with a bow in his hand! lol
Unfortunately they didnt get any hogs that night, but had several young bucks under his stand. He probably could've reached down and palmed them outta my flimsy little ladder stand he was using.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Brian (Shaky) that was a good time! He loves to hunt hogs and is pretty accurate w his bow. He's got quite a collection of bows, and trucks that'd make most of us other hunters envious! Sure he'll be doing some hog hunting soon now that season over!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


Folks are jumping you for writing this, but truth be known is that you are in the majority. Just like if you mess with the bull you get the horns, if you get the tats, you get the reputation that goes with them whether true or not.

When you make the decision to ink your body, you accept that you are entering a realm of disapproval and become a fringe member of a civil people. It clearly states you are rebellious and don't take other peoples thoughts into consideration on your decisions.

If that fits your lifestyle and way you make a living, cool. If not, then you're a DA for getting tats and then wanting to climb the corporate ladder as an accountant or other "conservative" profession.

The elephant man couldn't be a plastic surgeon, a fat man can't be a personal trainer...decisions you make or are handed in life limit your chances.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We call tats like that "CLD's" or Career Limiting Decisions. Luckily for Birdman, he has a career in which it doesn't matter, but his odds of securing a management position in an office environment in later life (should he ever decide to do so) will indeed be greatly lessened as a result of his tats. Many people make decisions that limit their possibilities, see it all the time. 

I'm not knocking him - I'm sure he is a good guy and glad to hear what all he overcame and the good he has done with helping kids.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well Bozo, I doubt Chris, and certainly myself care very much how you judge us. I have a few tattoos myself, and got them with Chris. I'm also a Christian, youth football and basketball coach, trustee for a law firm and proud husband & father of 3 boys. whether you, or your buddy BigFishtx like me, or my appearance, means nothing to me.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


I hope you don't pass that (bad cover / bad book) gene down to the young'uns...sad3sm

Congrats to Birdman and many more!:cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Folks are jumping you for writing this, but truth be known is that you are in the majority. Just like if you mess with the bull you get the horns, if you get the tats, you get the reputation that goes with them whether true or not.
> 
> When you make the decision to ink your body, you accept that you are entering a realm of disapproval and become a fringe member of a civil people. It clearly states you are rebellious and don't take other peoples thoughts into consideration on your decisions.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I suppose looking "normal" and being a drug addict, wife beater, child abuser, liar, cheater, theif, total ******* or anything else is ok just because you look normal and like to decieve people. 
I disapprove of lazy idiots with no morals, not people who chose to put ink in their skin. If people are that shallow then they are the ones who are in the wrong. God does not judge anyone by their looks but by their actions and he is the one we answer to at the end of our lives on earth. Keep having tunnel vision, it will not make you feel any better or make you holier-than-thou, it will make you just another judgemental person that does not want to know anything more than what they think they know about people by appearances.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Bozo,
I have seen a LOT of idiotic stuff posted on 2cool in my time here...but your post may have just taken the cake, all time. You sir, ARE AN IDIOT, and yes, that definitely placesyou firmly in the MAJORITY of the world's inhabitants, just as you claim to be a part of. Congrats.

Oh yeah, BigFish, you may or may not be an idiot, but you need to look yourself in the mirror one more time and make sure you are as perfect as you obviously think you are.

Rock on Roy, thanks for posting this, best thread I have seen in a while...

GO BIRDMAN! I am a fan!



Bozo said:


> Folks are jumping you for writing this, but truth be known is that you are in the majority. Just like if you mess with the bull you get the horns, if you get the tats, you get the reputation that goes with them whether true or not.
> 
> When you make the decision to ink your body, you accept that you are entering a realm of disapproval and become a fringe member of a civil people. It clearly states you are rebellious and don't take other peoples thoughts into consideration on your decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess this guy is an idiot also bozo and bigfish?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

snapperlicious, that's a very cool, interesting article.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I didn't know that Birdman was from outside Houston, that changes everything.

I work in what used to be a fairly conservative, engineering field. But most of those uptight types have retired and moved on. For the most part, no one gives a **** anymore, if someone is inked or not.

BTW, I have no tats.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Birdman aside (congrats to him and his great accomplishment), to all you folks bashing the 2-3 guys for voicing their opinion about tattoos.

What are your thoughts on these guys?










Exactly. You would shun them and consider them no-good drug dealers and criminals immediately.

People get excessive tats for attention, and should expect is rather it be good or bad. Its part of the territory. No different than some chick walking around the streets scantely clad, then getting upset when someone says they look like a hooker.

Again, congrats to Chris. Too bad it was with the Heat. haha


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

To each his own. Wish I had a NBA Championship Ring. Cool, sounds like a true sportsman.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well, people with tattoo's are always gonna defend them, duh. I haven't really watched an nba game all year until game 6. I saw the tattoo'd mohawked guy, had no idea who he was, or anything about him. I had to think the same thing as bigfish, that it was absolutely crazy to do that to yourself. seems like he has endured a lot of adversity in his life, and has come out on top of what he does, and does give back to the community according to what I have read in this thread. gotta admire him for that!
Still, as a 50 yr old guy, those tatoos are never gonna fly with my generation. I know you tatoo'd guys don't care about that, nor do I care if you care about it, its just the way it is


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*great read ..*

I dont watch much basketbell , but I found this a great thread...I had heard the name birdman ...never put a face on it have family in Iola its a small town, few little stores , spent a many days in Iola it shows dreams can come true it you try hard , I actually dint even think twice about his charecter when I seen the tattoos ... there is alot of green ink in the NBA.. so why not .. sad that there a few people that think that way , i think if anyone has common scense you can spot jail house tatts and gang related thug tats and than you can get a sense of what kind of charecter you dealing with .. great post royboy ...congrats to you for having a good friend that made the big time and never forgotten his real friends I think we need to add one more d-bag award ....for BOZO


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Man... I think all of those stories are too awesome!! It's cool to know more about the normalcy and the background of some of the superstars. Thanks for the posts! The 2Cool fishing world knows the man a whole lot better now because of you. Way to go!!!

PS. Iola is 15 minutes from my house. Never would have thunk it... LOL


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I just think its cool your friend is an NBA star. Lol these stories are awesome. Get a whole nother side to someone other than what u see on TV. 

If he could a hooked ya up with game game 7 tix that would been badarse. 

His shoes are almost as big as your boys!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

royboy42 said:


> Well Bozo, I doubt Chris, and certainly myself care very much how you judge us. I have a few tattoos myself, and got them with Chris. I'm also a Christian, youth football and basketball coach, trustee for a law firm and proud husband & father of 3 boys. whether you, or your buddy BigFishtx like me, or my appearance, means nothing to me.


Ummm. Isn't that what I said? Reading comprehension is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> I guess this guy is an idiot also bozo and bigfish?


I never said idiot. I said limits career possibilities. And yes, that is a good example of what I said.

He has to lower his expectations for pay and accept whatever it is that comes through his door and what they can pay and not demand what other doctors can because of his personal decisions.

Good example except you need reading comprehension training as well since you seem to have understood me to call anybody and idiot.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

donkeyman said:


> I dont watch much basketbell , but I found this a great thread...I had heard the name birdman ...never put a face on it have family in Iola its a small town, few little stores , spent a many days in Iola it shows dreams can come true it you try hard , I actually dint even think twice about his charecter when I seen the tattoos ... there is alot of green ink in the NBA.. so why not .. sad that there a few people that think that way , i think if anyone has common scense you can spot jail house tatts and gang related thug tats and than you can get a sense of what kind of charecter you dealing with .. great post royboy ...congrats to you for having a good friend that made the big time and never forgotten his real friends I think we need to add one more d-bag award ....for BOZO


What about a jailhouse/gang tatted guy that turned his life around? Do you still chastize him? You basically just said you would. Thats being judgmental, so whats the difference between you and the guy who said Chris looked like a methhead lol.

Everybody judges for everything. Not sure why people get their panties in a wad over it. Its part of life. You will be judged daily by everyone around you. For being skinny, for being fat, for driving a crappy car, for driving an expensive car, the list is infinite. Its up to you if you want to have a panic attack over it on the internet about it though.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

donkeyman said:


> I dont watch much basketbell , but I found this a great thread...I had heard the name birdman ...never put a face on it have family in Iola its a small town, few little stores , spent a many days in Iola it shows dreams can come true it you try hard , I actually dint even think twice about his charecter when I seen the tattoos ... there is alot of green ink in the NBA.. so why not .. sad that there a few people that think that way , i think if anyone has common scense you can spot jail house tatts and gang related thug tats and than you can get a sense of what kind of charecter you dealing with .. great post royboy ...congrats to you for having a good friend that made the big time and never forgotten his real friends I think we need to add one more d-bag award ....for BOZO


You should ink the definition of then and than on your palm for a helpful timely reminder for those times you are allowed to use the computer.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe you are just jealous that so many people with tattoos have a good career and are a better person than you.


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

:biggrin:


snapperlicious said:


> I believe you are just jealous that so many people with tattoos have a good career and are a better person than you.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

drfishalot said:


> well, people with tattoo's are always gonna defend them, duh. I haven't really watched an nba game all year until game 6. I saw the tattoo'd mohawked guy, had no idea who he was, or anything about him. I had to think the same thing as bigfish, that it was absolutely crazy to do that to yourself. seems like he has endured a lot of adversity in his life, and has come out on top of what he does, and does give back to the community according to what I have read in this thread. gotta admire him for that!
> Still, as a 50 yr old guy, those tatoos are never gonna fly with my generation. I know you tatoo'd guys don't care about that, nor do I care if you care about it, its just the way it is


ZERO tats here...but I approve of his message. :wink:


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why would anyone do what you just did? You dont know the guy and you are running your mouth like you are better than him because he has tattoos. Royboy did not ask you or anyone else what you think about how his buddy looks did he? Let the guy share his story and save your one sided opinions for the rest of the hipocrites out there that believe they can judge others by the way they look or live their lives. I have met more POS people in my life that look completely normal but will molest kids, steal, lie, cheat etc and it all gets overlooked until the last minute.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are y'all going to think less of me after I get my tattoo of a fly on my meatus?


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> What about a jailhouse/gang tatted guy that turned his life around? Do you still chastize him? You basically just said you would. Thats being judgmental, so whats the difference between you and the guy who said Chris looked like a methhead lol.
> 
> Everybody judges for everything. Not sure why people get their panties in a wad over it. Its part of life. You will be judged daily by everyone around you. For being skinny, for being fat, for driving a crappy car, for driving an expensive car, the list is infinite. Its up to you if you want to have a panic attack over it on the internet about it though.


X2. I have read thru this thread and find it ridiculous. Many of the names I have seen post or the same folks that lambast Limbaugh and Beck for their addictions. Yet look blindly at the millions they raise in charity and spend in personal time.

Ole birdman maybe one fine dude, but if I ran into him in a dark alley, looking the way he looks, that would be a problem. Same thing as a convenience store at 1:00 A.M. This boy aint getting out of the car with him hanging at the door or even inside the store. There is no getting around it that presenting that image is problematic, for that person, not the one that is looking at them. You want to tat your body, cut your hair in a mohawk and look like trouble, you need to understand what all it brings and deal with it accordingly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can't be scared all your life.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like the guy is a real hard worker on and off the court listening to the games. I bet he does not need a tree stand either being that tall.

Congrats to him


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

drred4 said:


> Sounds like the guy is a real hard worker on and off the court listening to the games. I bet he does not need a tree stand either being that tall.
> 
> Congrats to him


Tree stand lol.

Got his own camo too.:wink:


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

> Many of the names I have seen post or the same folks that lambast Limbaugh and Beck for their addictions. Yet look blindly at the millions they raise in charity and spend in personal time.


Hint: it's not because of their addictions. It's because they are hypocrites.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Bigfish, swifty, drfishalot, locomotion, and bozo it's ok we won't think any different of you guys after y'all come out and show your hello kitty tats you got together.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Whenever you make that kind of salary you don't have to worry about tattoos showing and many you have. I htink he is like a Dennis Rodman and a big part of why Miami won.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really shocked how much people still judge based on only appearance. Not getting out of the car if he's in the store? Really? 

Do you leave the stand before its dark, too? Come on, man!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Baffin Bay said:


> Whenever you make that kind of salary you don't have to worry about tattoos showing and many you have. I htink he is like a Dennis Rodman and a big part of why Miami won.


I would hope he is not like Rodman.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can't be scared all your life.


Kinda reminds me of what my dad told me one time. "It's only an arse whopping everybody gets one at one point in their life"

Congrats to the birdman, sounds like a good friend to have


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

So because I have a bass and spinnerbait tattoo on my back and neck that makes me a heathen or a gang member? Btw I plan on getting full sleeves with nothing but saltwater fish on my left and fresh water on my right. I'm glad the ones that are scared won't get out of their cars while I'm in a gas station. Makes the line shorter for me! Don't be so quick to judge. Maybe read your bible and tell me what it says in matthew about judging.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i gotta admit when i saw all those tat's i thought, "what an idiot!" not so much the arms, but to cover up his neck like that just ain't happening FOR ME. do i wish he was on the spurs instead of ginoboli right now? you bet! lol we coulda used him!

i'm glad he's got his life together now. sounds like a really tough childhood, for sure. in fact, he sounds like a great guy; someone we'd all probably enjoy fishing with. but the neck...yikes!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

fishNwithfish said:


> So because I have a bass and spinnerbait tattoo on my back and neck that makes me a heathen or a gang member? Btw I plan on getting full sleeves with nothing but saltwater fish on my left and fresh water on my right. I'm glad the ones that are scared won't get out of their cars while I'm in a gas station. Makes the line shorter for me! Don't be so quick to judge. Maybe read your bible and tell me what it says in matthew about judging.


When you do get those sleeves, research your tattoo artist a little better this time. I always wondered if that was your tattoo or one you pulled off the internet.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

actually, it does say in leviticus "ye shall put no mark upon you."


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Backwater1 said:


> When you do get those sleeves, research your tattoo artist a little better this time. I always wondered if that was your tattoo or one you pulled off the internet.


Got anyone you suggest? Whats wrong with mine now? Aint nothing messed up on it.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

just plain bill said:


> actually, it does say in leviticus "ye shall put no mark upon you."


That is true. Green for you


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

so a few folks get slammed cause tattoo aint their cup of tea? What happened to "to each own"? It's like this thread only allow people to post positive things about tattoo and the birdman?


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

fishnwithfish, your tattoo and andersen's tattoo are night and day dude.... a couple here and there are cool and acceptable, but when you tat all over your anatomy, not to mention a freakin mohawk during the game, you're asking for attention whether you really are asking or not.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I always say if someone wants tattoo's head to toe thats their choice. But pants sagging around ankles is going to far lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> so a few folks get slammed cause tattoo aint their cup of tea? What happened to "to each own"? It's like this thread only allow people to post positive things about tattoo and the birdman?


Is your name really Ethan Hunt or do you just like Tom Cruise that much?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

smack, let's not hijack the thread and stay on topic.

if you really care to know, pm me.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

fishNwithfish said:


> Got anyone you suggest? Whats wrong with mine now? Aint nothing messed up on it.


No suggestion. Just judging.

Sleeves are the real deal, you can't hide them like you can that thing.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> fishnwithfish, your tattoo and andersen's tattoo are night and day dude.... a couple here and there are cool and acceptable, but when you tat all over your anatomy, not to mention a freakin mohawk during the game, you're asking for attention whether you really are asking or not.


Trust me I get that part. When I get sleeves mine is standing for my passion and what I love dearest, fish! Now people with skulls gang signs and naked girls are tacky. Not judging simply stating my opinion.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

and the "judge not lest ye be judged" doesn't refer to having discernment about someone or something. it does speak about the hypocricy of pointing out someone else's sin, when you have greater sin in your own life.
i don't care for a billion tat's on somebody. that's not judging, it's just how i feel about it. and i sure as heck don't like tat's on a female. i don't want a woman that looks like she's already had the butter licked off her bread! lol

God bless birdman. but he ain't dating my daughter!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Backwater1 said:


> No suggestion. Just judging.
> 
> Sleeves are the real deal, you can't hide them like you can that thing.


Good point backwater touche.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Geeze*

You guys just don't understand he was born with all those tats!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

just plain bill said:


> and the "judge not lest ye be judged" doesn't refer to having discernment about someone or something. it does speak about the hypocricy of pointing out someone else's sin, when you have greater sin in your own life.
> i don't care for a billion tat's on somebody. that's not judging, it's just how i feel about it. and i sure as heck don't like tat's on a female. i don't want a woman that looks like she's already had the butter licked off her bread! lol
> 
> God bless birdman. but he ain't dating my daughter!


Haha now thats funny hahaha where's the like button.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I kinda feel the same way bout a tated up female...kinda scanky lookin.
That being said I do have to suffer that with my daughter. She came home from the Navy with those. I was a little POed.
I'd love to have Mr Birdman as a SIL though.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

This one is cool..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You all bringing up "the Bible says don't judge" know good and well that "judge" is to tell somebody they are going to hell. 

Nothing could be farther from the truth applying that to forming an opinion of the character of a person. You run with dogs, you get fleas, you wallow in slop and only a hog will find you appetizing. If you want to portray the shady character and thug lifestyle, accept it when people form that opinion of you.

You wouldn't put on a dress and makeup and then be offended if somebody thought you were gay, just like you shouldn't be offended if you dress up your body with ink and folks think you are a criminal or gang member. 

When you present yourself as a tatted up goon, you'll be included in that class of folks. Simple as that. People aren't judging you, you have judged yourself and marked yourself up to tell the world about it.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Bigfish, swifty, drfishalot, locomotion, and bozo it's ok we won't think any different of you guys after y'all come out and show your hello kitty tats you got together.


Ha! No way but to each their own in my books. :biggrin:


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

theyre obviously democrats.......to each his own, I could care less what anyone thinks of me based on a tattoo. And Ive known Chris since we were teens, I assure you he doesnt care what Bozo or any of the other haters think...he's too busy counting money, killing hogs and getting lifts on his trucks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> smack, let's not hijack the thread and stay on topic.
> 
> if you really care to know, pm me.


I thought you may have a Mission Impossible tat or something. 
The subject was never tattoos, it was about Royboy's buddy.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

surfnturf said:


> Hint: it's not because of their addictions. It's because they are hypocrites.


Certainly you are spaking about the folks on this board.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

royboy42 said:


> theyre obviously democrats.......to each his own, I could care less what anyone thinks of me based on a tattoo. And Ive known Chris since we were teens, I assure you he doesnt care what Bozo or any of the other haters think...he's too busy counting money, killing hogs and getting lifts on his trucks!


democrats? ....? I don't get this? and started to make a reply, but this post is about your friend, not about tatoo's- as it has turned into a tattoo thread. 
good on your friend on winning a championship, doing good things in the community, overcoming multiple obstacles in his life-some of which he had no control over. doing what he does with the gusto it sounds like he lives his life with. ain't nothing wrong with killin hogs and lifting trucks,


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

"Democrats" was just a joke...no harm...although I'm a proud republican...just sayin! And appreciate your comments on Chris.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Royboy
Can you elaborate on his journey into the NBA after Blinn.
That's a big jump.....


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure...Blinn for year and a half. Then China for several months. Then a minor league team in New Mexico for a couple months. At that time I'd moved to Houston and was coaching at a high school. After New Mexico he came and moved in w me. We started working out with NBA players with Coach John Lucas. Was a great time, and when I really saw how talented he was, we played with guys like Penny Hardaway, Steve Francis, Robert Horry and many more. That fall he was invited to the new NBDL draft camp, ended up being the top draft pick for the Fayettville Patriots, but only stayed with them 2 weeks when the Nuggets offered him a deal for rest of that season. Once with Denver, he did well and stuck. There's a few other things that happened here and there, but that's pretty much how it went. He's had his bumps in the road, but has always came back stronger. And now he's an NBA world champion!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


LOL.

You don't watch many games do you?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

royboy42 said:


> Sure...Blinn for year and a half. Then China for several months. Then a minor league team in New Mexico for a couple months. At that time I'd moved to Houston and was coaching at a high school. After New Mexico he came and moved in w me. We started working out with NBA players with Coach John Lucas. Was a great time, and when I really saw how talented he was, we played with guys like Penny Hardaway, Steve Francis, Robert Horry and many more. That fall he was invited to the new NBDL draft camp, ended up being the top draft pick for the Fayettville Patriots, but only stayed with them 2 weeks when the Nuggets offered him a deal for rest of that season. Once with Denver, he did well and stuck. There's a few other things that happened here and there, but that's pretty much how it went. He's had his bumps in the road, but has always came back stronger. And now he's an NBA world champion!


This is an awesome story Roy. Very inspiring. Seems like a cool dude. Heck, if I didn't have to be in the rat race everyday I'd get sleeves.


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

Bozo said:


> When you present yourself as a tatted up goon, you'll be included in that class of folks. Simple as that.


God I thank you that I am not like other men .......LUKE 18:9-14


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Maximuslion said:


> God I thank you that I am not like other men .......LUKE 18:9-14


Maxim. You have to make a pretty big leag and twist to get that to work for Bozo. sad3sm

But I'll bet you can find a story in there that talks about doing things specifically to draw attention to ones self. Think that fits birdman?


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

I know a few Doctors and lawyers that are all tatted up under the scrubs and suits. The man has a huge heart and is a winner. We all go thru rough patches. What makes us who we are is how we persevere, learn and grow from them.


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

The guy is a class act !!!! Good guy all the way around!!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

well said. but i STILL ain't into that many tat's, especially the neck ink he's got. some of those words will look misspelled by age 50. lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

just plain bill said:


> well said. but i STILL ain't into that many tat's, especially the neck ink he's got. some of those words will look misspelled by age 50. lol


Not for me either. I have no tatoos. I do not care what he does with his body though. I fought overseas for two years for individuals to be able to make their own decisions in life. I'd like to shoot a pig with him one day. Congratulations Chris aka BIRDMAN!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you were blind what would you think about him?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Not for me either. I have no tatoos. I do not care what he does with his body though. I fought overseas for two years for individuals to be able to make their own decisions in life. I'd like to shoot a pig with him one day. Congratulations Chris aka BIRDMAN!!!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Couldn't have said it better myself bro. 1 tour afghan 1 tour korea.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I salute you two guys...much respect bro for going over there and fighting so that we can take our kids hunting and fishing, and not worry about getting attacked. Thank you


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

royboy42 said:


> Well, I salute you two guys...much respect bro for going over there and fighting so that we can take our kids hunting and fishing, and not worry about getting attacked. Thank you


No no thank you for paying my disability paycheck lmao. Your welcome bubba.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I appreciate it. No thanks needed though. 

Its awesome to be able to see people bicker over trivial things.

At 17 when I joined I did it because it was what we did (My family) I came home after my first deployment understanding "why". 

Edit: I have more to say.

I went through basic training with guys that I felt comfortable enough with my life. We were granted our first overnight pass in AIT. We got to see each other in our "personal" clothes. I will say, what I saw walk down those stairs to meet me to wait for a cab was surprising. Not at all what I expected. I had only saw them in army greens with shaved heads. I don't judge anybody now. Some great friends were made! 


Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I appreciate it. No thanks needed though.
> 
> Its awesome to be able to see people bicker over trivial things.
> 
> ...


What an awesome perspective and a great outlook on things to share. Green already sent my friend. i have never thought of looking at things from that angle, and my dad was West Point grad who spent 4 years in Veitnam and many more in the army. Thanks


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

fishNwithfish said:


> So because I have a bass and spinnerbait tattoo on my back and neck that makes me a heathen or a gang member? Btw I plan on getting full sleeves with nothing but saltwater fish on my left and fresh water on my right. I'm glad the ones that are scared won't get out of their cars while I'm in a gas station. Makes the line shorter for me! Don't be so quick to judge. Maybe read your bible and tell me what it says in matthew about judging.


A #1 I don't need you to teach me the bible, your tattoo looks like the bass has a catfish belly, your pasty white virgin back looks like gang member written all over it. LOL. Are you the pasty gangster? rs


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't judge someone's heart, by the way they look...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Chris is Chris, I'm just jacking with all of you one way or the other. People don't like your friend because of the way he looks, big deal, watch the way he plays and what he is doing with his future. There is not a more hustling guy on the court, put yourself in his shoes, plays with 3 guy's that make 19Million a year. He is a role player, I would love to see him on the Rockets, I actually like his tats because I can see what they are, I never knew he had the wings under his arms. The neck stuff yeah, he has made his way, but it is what it is and thats his thing. I think he looks pretty cool in the pictures when he has hair, I dislike the Mohawk more than the tats, seems to have his world around him now and good for him. I saw a documentary a year ago pretty much stating what BlackJack posted, the guy is a role model and very likeable, heck I would love to go 4 wheelin' or pig hunting with the guy. Roy you have a good friend and he loves your kids, no need to argue his strengths, he has a ring none of us will wear. rs


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool story. Birdman worked hard to get where he is at. Its cool the friendship he has with you and your family. 

Sorry to say but people are judged by appearances, tats, hair, piercing, dress, etc. Thats just the way life is. First impressions are exactly that, impressions and judgements, good or bad. We look at someone or something and make a judgement and decision about them by the first impression. Think about it, we all do it. Opening your mouth is the second thing that happens. Its hard to look beyond sometimes.


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am I diehard heat fan and have been since 2003 when Wade came into the league. Birdman is a great asset to the team! I live in Hallettsville and my little brother goes to school with Birdmans nephew! Pretty cool huh?


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Rusty S said:


> A #1 I don't need you to teach me the bible, your tattoo looks like the bass has a catfish belly, your pasty white virgin back looks like gang member written all over it. LOL. Are you the pasty gangster? rs


That bass was healthy. I'm a cupcake gang member taking 1 cherry at a time lmao


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> That bass was healthy. I'm a cupcake gang member taking 1 cherry at a time lmao


Your bass tattoo is the debbil boy!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Foos ball is for the debbil boy haha


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chris is one of my favorite players. One word describes him "hustle". He sprints up the court constantly. I was pleased when the Heat signed him. He was a difference maker. He deserves that ring.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Appreciate the comment Joe, he was certainly an asset to the team and played well all season after he signed. He brought some energy, and attitude that I think they were lacking early on in season. I'll holler at you this week when I'm down there to do some pre fishing for next wknd.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I met Chris a cpl yrs back with Roy, basketball and tatoos were not discussed, all I will say is he can hunt with me anytime....>>that right there says a lot<<...WW


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

What I see in the pictures and story is a Dad putting smiles on the kids faces and making memories with good people.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

snapperlicious said:


> You guys just don't understand he was born with all those tats!


like tks bro. Go Chris Anderson well deserved ring.Hard work always pays off.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Hereâ€™s my $0.02 for what itâ€™s worth. If a player bust his butt and hustles as much as Chris does for the entire time heâ€™s on the court, leaves everything on the court when the games over, has the work ethic he has and can do it without being a fake flopping drama queen, I think any team would be lucky to have a player like him on their team. Hell, if I were a couch and had five players with those kinds of characteristics, I would let them play in mankinis if they felt it made them play better.

It sucks that San Antonio lost, but itâ€™s nice that a small town Texas boy earned him a championship! Congratulations!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations to your friend. That is an awesome accomplishment to make it to the NBA. Winning a title is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Man he is a freaky looking guy. Why would anyone do that to themselves. He must have some serious mental problems. He looks more like a meth addict than an NBA player.


"Man looks on the outward appearance but God looks on the heart."


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like he could be the mystery celebrity guest at the next 2cool gathering...


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Birdman! My buddies gave me that nickname after many years of playing basketball. Cleaning up the board!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Ive got lots of ink, I hunt and fish my *** off !!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

He's a good player, reminds me of rodman the way he rebounds and runs.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Backwater1 said:


> Birdman aside (congrats to him and his great accomplishment), to all you folks bashing the 2-3 guys for voicing their opinion about tattoos.
> 
> What are your thoughts on these guys?
> 
> ...


 Why would you say some one gets tatted up for attention? I have several tats, most of them covered up too. My mothers name (who died) My brothers moms name(who died) and a couple of choice ones that mean something special to me.

I have to say you were speaking nonsense here. Not every one has tats for "attention"


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Backwater1 said:


> Birdman aside (congrats to him and his great accomplishment), to all you folks bashing the 2-3 guys for voicing their opinion about tattoos.
> 
> What are your thoughts on these guys?
> 
> ...


what do i think about these guys.....nice gang tats there budy those be some MS13 members just saying

hey ROY tell your budy next time you see him from one Texans to another Keep on truckin Bro. God Bless and congrats. :texasflag


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> I have to say you were speaking nonsense here. Not every one has tats for "attention"


 It's a pretty good chance if someone gets a tattoo on their throat; they're saying look at me.
I don't have any tattoos and don't care if anyone else has them or not. I do reserve the right to form an opinion with the information I have before me. If the only info I have is image of a man with tattoos all over his body I'm probably going to assume he wants attention, and what people are forgetting is it's my choice what kind of attention I give. 
Respect is earned not given. I can respect the guy for the good things he does with his life and still think he is a clown for choosing to put tattoos where they can't be covered when needed.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Why would you say some one gets tatted up for attention? I have several tats, most of them covered up too. My mothers name (who died) My brothers moms name(who died) and a couple of choice ones that mean something special to me.
> 
> I have to say you were speaking nonsense here. Not every one has tats for "attention"


if it isn't for attention, you must be concerned that you will forget their name?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> It's a pretty good chance if someone gets a tattoo on their throat; they're saying look at me.
> I don't have any tattoos and don't care if anyone else has them or not. I do reserve the right to form an opinion with the information I have before me. If the only info I have is image of a man with tattoos all over his body I'm probably going to assume he wants attention, and what people are forgetting is it's my choice what kind of attention I give.
> Respect is earned not given. I can respect the guy for the good things he does with his life and still think he is a clown for choosing to put tattoos where they can't be covered when needed.


From what you are saying, All I an really agree with is that you DO have the right to form an opinion....doesn't mean it's correct though.

The gang bangers up top can be judged for what their MS13 tats actually mean. Tattoos are a part of the world. Nothing new, society is what is new (compared to tattoos). People casting judgement for something thats been around longer than their morals.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Bozo said:


> if it isn't for attention, you must be concerned that you will forget their name?


No different then some one carrying around a memorial in their wallet. This is for me, not for any one else. As a matter of fact the placement of the tattoos are so I can cover them up if need be for judgmental people who have nothing better to do than shake their heads in disbelief that some one would mark up their body.

It is so crazy the other day I saw a guy in the movie theater and he was wearing a shirt that said "tattooed and employed" I thought to myself, "That isnt really necessary"....... Guess it was. I had no idea how many people still can't grasp the concept of them.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Memorials don't belong in wallets or scribbled on man boobs or hairy arms/calves. Neither of those place I would consider a fitting place to "honor" somebody. Maybe that is why tattoos seem ridiculous to me, I don't feel the need to have a memorial to honor a person that means something to me. They knew that I loved them before they passed, no need to try and prove it to them after they are dead.

And that being said, isn't a memorial something that is supposed to draw attention to the remembrance of a person, place or thing? So, yes, tattoos are for attention, by saying it is a memorial that is saying it is for attention.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Memorials don't belong in wallets or scribbled on man boobs or hairy arms/calves. Neither of those place I would consider a fitting place to "honor" somebody. Maybe that is why tattoos seem ridiculous to me, I don't feel the need to have a memorial to honor a person that means something to me. They knew that I loved them before they passed, no need to try and prove it to them after they are dead.


Then dont and dont judge others.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Why would you say some one gets tatted up for attention? I have several tats, most of them covered up too. My mothers name (who died) My brothers moms name(who died) and a couple of choice ones that mean something special to me.
> 
> I have to say you were speaking nonsense here. Not every one has tats for "attention"


You are an idiot.

Why would you tattoo something on you if its not for attention? If you know you like fish, you don't need to tattoo a fish on you to remind you that you like fish.

I like pizza, but you don't see me putting a tattoo of a slice of pepparoni and cheese on my arm. Matters not to me if you have a million tattoos, but to say they aren't for attention is comical.

Nothing wrong with attention and its your body to do as you wish, but if you don't want attention, why would you plaster paintings on your body? Thats the whole point behind them. I find it fitting that you mention the history of tattoos. That was the sole purpose of the tattoo throughout history.

(Note: we are not talking about a little 4 leaf clover on your butt cheek, so don't reach).

(Also, please do not read into the above as disrespect for lost family members.)


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Royboy. Sorry your thread got hijacked. Black water sorry you think it's ok to call members names. 

Live long and prosper guys. I'm headed out the door for vacation. May get another tattoo while I'm at it. Haven't gotten much attention lately. Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Memorials don't belong in wallets or scribbled on man boobs or hairy arms/calves. Neither of those place I would consider a fitting place to "honor" somebody. Maybe that is why tattoos seem ridiculous to me, I don't feel the need to have a memorial to honor a person that means something to me. They knew that I loved them before they passed, no need to try and prove it to them after they are dead.
> 
> And that being said, isn't a memorial something that is supposed to draw attention to the remembrance of a person, place or thing? So, yes, tattoos are for attention, by saying it is a memorial that is saying it is for attention.





Backwater1 said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Why would you tattoo something on you if its not for attention? If you know you like fish, you don't need to tattoo a fish on you to remind you that you like fish.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Royboy. Sorry your thread got hijacked. Black water sorry you think it's ok to call members names.
> 
> Live long and prosper guys. I'm headed out the door for vacation. May get another tattoo while I'm at it. Haven't gotten much attention lately. Lmao!!!!!


Might I suggest a teardrop?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have tattoos on my calves and the tops of my feet. 
Hmph - 90% of the time they are not even visible.

Someone please, tell me what it says about me?!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I have tattoos on my calves and the tops of my feet.
> Hmph - 90% of the time they are not even visible.
> 
> Someone please, tell me what it says about me?!


According to Backwater1, it means you are an idiot


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

big john o said:


> According to Backwater1, it means you are an idiot


Poor reading skills.

He is not an idiot for having tattoos. No one is. But if you think putting them out for the world to see is not for attention, then you are an idiot.

Thats why you get them, so people will see them and say "Hey man, cool tattoo!"

Or "Look how tough that guy looks with all those tattoos!"

Or "He must really like fish if he got a fish tattoo!"

Or "Hurry kids, there is a tattooed weirdo coming!" ha


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Backwater1 said:


> Poor reading skills.
> 
> He is not an idiot for having tattoos. No one is. But if you think putting them out for the world to see is not for attention, then you are an idiot.
> 
> ...


I had a (identical twin) brother... Brian

tell me what this says about me??


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

big john o said:


> My (identical twin) brother Brian...
> 
> tell me what this says about me??


It says "Look at this tattoo that I got for people to see that my brother passed and I cared about him."

What is it supposed to say about you?

(Two trips to the needle... which one hurt worse? Just curious)


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It tells me you think he is burning in hell and that you rank him right above your *******.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> It says "Look at this tattoo that I got for people to see that my brother passed and I cared about him."
> 
> What is it supposed to say about you?
> 
> (Two trips to the needle... which one hurt worse? Just curious)


reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> It tells me you think he is burning in hell and that you rank him right above your *******.


Funny... EVERY SINGLE TIME I read something you have posted I think to myself ... **** WHAT A BOZO...

and I PROMISE you, if you ever ran into me outside your computer screen you would run home and cry to mamma you worthless piece of garbage.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

And by not knowing the meaning , I'm talking about just seeing its a tattoo at a distance.


big john o said:


> I had a (identical twin) brother... Brian
> 
> tell me what this says about me??


Honestly? You're a guy with a tramp stamp. The tattoo is special to you no one questions that. I guarantee you everyone here that defends tattoos, at first glance without knowing the meaning would crack some kind of joke.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> But if you think putting them out for the world to see is not for attention, then you are an idiot.


They are for the attention of no one... but myself.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> They are for the attention of no one... but myself.


So its a cheat sheet then?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

big john o said:


> Funny... EVERY SINGLE TIME I read something you have posted I think to myself ... **** WHAT A BOZO...
> 
> and I PROMISE you, if you ever ran into me outside your computer screen you would run home and cry to mamma you worthless piece of garbage.


Well toughy, explain what his name burning in flames above your *** is supposed to tell me?


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Royboy, grats to Birdman. You are fortunate that you have a good friend like that. I've heard his story before and seen some of your previous posts on 2cool about him. Anyone who can turn their life around like that gets respect from me (no matter how they look or what I think of their looks). I thank you for giving us an inside look into this guys life that some of us would have never known otherwise. So, thanks for sharing your stories and pics.

To all the other people in here complaining about tats, grow up. I'm not a fan of tattoos either but I don't hate on people because they get them. Be the bigger person and if you don't have anything positive to say then just keep silent.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Whining about PMs? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Well PM him back. Sounds like a face to face is needed. Flagpole 5pm sharp.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

not whining...pointing out that folks want to argue that tatted people don't fit the mold people put them in, but in reality they don't fail and live up to the reputation.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Well toughy, explain what his name burning in flames above your *** is supposed to tell me?


That tattoo was done 20 yrs ago. I thought the flames were cool and he would think so too.. I dont have any regrets. I've had a lot of tatoos since then, but keep them all not visible in a tshirt. A lot of people would think I was lying if I told them I had tatoos, but NO ONE would insult me like you just did.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I bet he lives 45 south


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It wasn't meant as an insult, it was my honest opinion of what I thought your message was trying to say. 

You asked.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yall must be really bored to turn this thread into a tattoo bashing thread..... Really nothing better to do???? To each their own and you will all be judged on judgment day. Tats or not.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yall must be really bored to turn this thread into a tattoo bashing thread..... Really nothing better to do???? To each their own and you will all be judged on judgment day. Tats or not.


Geeze..... I must have been bored, I read all 18 pages. Wow :brew:


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

catfight


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yall must be really bored to turn this thread into a tattoo bashing thread..... Really nothing better to do???? To each their own and you will all be judged on judgment day. Tats or not.


you prefer we bash bowling? :rotfl:


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

big john o said:


> I had a (identical twin) brother... Brian
> 
> tell me what this says about me??


Ya need to diet a bit bro.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> you prefer we bash bowling? :rotfl:


Be a leader not a follower...:rotfl:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Roy, passed your # to April and told her you said Hi! By the way, Here is my son's tribute to "The Birdman"


----------

